

Why Is Less Than 99.999% Uptime Acceptable? - xirium
http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/08/03/02/1847213.shtml

======
hussong
The original article contains a few more arguments:
[http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/02/28/communications-
wh...](http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/02/28/communications-why-do-we-
accept-less-99-999)

The comments at slashdot point out the underlying economic trade-off: cost of
reliability vs. cost of downtime.

